# HP pavillion dv6-6140tx Laptop graphics



## deepak8286 (Aug 23, 2011)

i had bought HP pavillion dv6-6140tx notebook

HP website says it has video graphics "AMD Radeon HD 6770M (1 GB GDDR5 Dedicated)" 

but under in the laptop when i check system information i cannot find HD 6770M

also it fails for crysis 2, dirt3 games in canyourunit.com saying you have Mobile Intel HD graphics...

please tell y this happens..... will i be able to play high end games?


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 23, 2011)

ohk i didn't checked it out but if u r saying so then the laptop must have the 6770 ... it may be possible that the amd graphic card has been manually switched to intel by mistake....try to manually switch to amd...

first of all go to device manager and check if the card is detected by the OS..my guess is that hp provides switchable graphics...all the best with it...


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 23, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> i had bought HP pavillion dv6-6140tx notebook
> 
> HP website says it has video graphics "AMD Radeon HD 6770M (1 GB GDDR5 Dedicated)"
> 
> ...



Follow this thread:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/140870-hp-dv6-6017tx-6140tx-6121tx-thread.html


----------



## deepak8286 (Aug 23, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> ohk i didn't checked it out but if u r saying so then the laptop must have the 6770 ... it may be possible that the amd graphic card has been manually switched to intel by mistake....try to manually switch to amd...
> 
> first of all go to device manager and check if the card is detected by the OS..my guess is that hp provides switchable graphics...all the best with it...



Yes friend i am able to detect both intel and AMD graphic card 6770...

please help in how to switch over to AMD graphic card


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 23, 2011)

Check this : How to enable manual switching

Let us know in case you have any issues.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 23, 2011)

Even without installing the BIOS update, you should have been able to run those games. It seems you did not select High Performance mode in the Catalyst Control Center.


----------



## deepak8286 (Aug 23, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Check this : How to enable manual switching
> 
> Let us know in case you have any issues.




hey arsenal...i m using the same laptop of urs 6140tx.........please tell me how long u use...hows the performance....how to mae ati as default


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't get much time to use this. 1-2 hours a day, surfing TDF and facebook. Busy with office and shifting flat.
I have already told you how to use ati 6770 as default. Follow the steps I have mentioned in the above link. 
One word of caution, itwill reduce the battery backup drastically.


----------



## deepak8286 (Aug 23, 2011)

somehow i manage to configure the card....
friend i m a beginner in laptops....i have some basic doubts can u please clear them

1) i play games at around 6hours per day in my laptop...so if i use 6770 it will reduce my battery very fastly...so to endure longer time can i plug play games while my laptop is charging?

2) it dissipates heat ---what to do to cool it?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 23, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> somehow i manage to configure the card....
> friend i m a beginner in laptops....i have some basic doubts can u please clear them
> 
> 1) i play games at around 6hours per day in my laptop...so if i use 6770 it will reduce my battery very fastly...so to endure longer time can i plug play games while my laptop is charging?
> ...


1) Plug in when gaming. Battery will last 2hrs while gaming.
2) Use a cooling pad. Or elevate it a bit. ALso there is a software called coolsense. Its pre-installed. Check it out.


----------

